# state waters next week



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like some decent weather early next week. Need to get a line wet.
Plan on fishing state water out of Freeport or may run out, depending on seas. Anyone interested shoot me a PM. If someone already has plans for an offshore trip nextÂ week and needs another let me know, happy to pitch in.
Thanks 
Lucas


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like I found a crew.
Thanks all


----------

